# Fullface Helm außen am Rucksack befestigen.



## yoschi1 (15. Juli 2012)

...wie befestigt Ihr euren Fullface Helm außen am Rucksack? Habt Ihr nen speziellen Rucksack dafür??


----------



## Ani (15. Juli 2012)

jep.
am besten der rucksacke ist dafür ausgelegt, sonst wirds so ne bastellösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (15. Juli 2012)

Ani schrieb:


> jep.



Kurz und präzise!   


@yoshi
Ich hab z.B. den deuter Attack 20 und der hat ein extra Helm-Netz, was mittels 4 Haken & Ösen hinten am Rucksack befestigt wird:


----------



## Ani (15. Juli 2012)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Kurz und präzise!


hab meine umfassende antwort dann ja doch noch mal erweitert


----------



## yoschi1 (15. Juli 2012)

OK, Danke Jungs - da werden sie geholfen


----------



## Agile (16. Juli 2012)

Dakine Nomad, Evoc FR Rucksäcke haben diese Möglichkeit zur Helmbefestigung.


----------

